# Herbstdekorationen



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
hier ein paar Herbstdekos.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

...ich habe auch eine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Sep. 2018)

Hallo, ihr Lieben,
so langsam wird's wieder Herbst, hier wieder ein paar Dekorationen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2018)

moin zusammen,
hängen noch zum trocknen.... vielleicht nächste Woche verarbeiten, mal schauen


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2018)

Aber @Eva-Maria  ,da ist ja gar kein Platz mehr zum Wohnen, außer für den Hund. Also ist das die Hundehütte???
Sieht aber schick aus.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2018)

René, das ist das neue WiKa = Winter-Kalthaus, gut 14 qm.
Heute sind die ersten mediterranen Kübel eingezogen,
es werden noch 'ne Menge mehr folgen......


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2018)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> das ist das neue WiKa = Winter-Kalthaus


Aber 
Im Winter ist es doch draußen kalt genug,  warum holt man sich da noch die Kälte ins Haus 
Und warum muss yer Hund nun auch noch davor liegen, armer wauzi.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Sep. 2018)

hallo René,
wir holen uns nicht die Kälte ins Haus sondern habe ans Haus ran, dieses WiKa aufgestellt.
Die einzelnen Elemente werden durch Keile unten und oben gehalten.
Dort hinein stellen wir dann die ganzen, nicht winterharten __ Kübelpflanzen.
Der Hund liegt lediglich auf seinem Hundebett  VOR  dem WiKa.
Tagsüber ist es so schön, dass die Hunde gern draußen sind, nachts sind sie im haus.
In meinem post ging es jedoch eher um die Hopfen-, __ Hortensien- und Hagebuttenstiele,
die vor dem WiKa zum trocknen hängen, damit ich dann auch bald an die Herbstdeko kann.


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Sep. 2018)

.... irgendwie ist mir der Hopfen zu arg durchgetrocknet,
er rieselte nur noch, als ich ihn verarbeiten wollte,
also frischen geschnitten... der 'Herbstkranz' schaut also jetzt so aus:
frischer Hopfen, verschiedenfarbige __ Hortensien getrocknet, veredelte Wildrose, davon die Hagebutten


----------

